# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: استفاده از وب سرویس سازمان بورس

## kingwebs

با سلام خدمت دوستان
بنده برای یک شرکت می خوام وب سایتی طراحی کنم که احتیاج به اطلاعات بازار بورس داره.
با تحقیقات بعمل آمده متوجه شدم که سازمان بورس در این خصوص یک وب سرویس ارائه داده است به آدرس اینترنتی http://www.tsetmc.com/Site.aspx?ParTree=11141111
حالا اکنون می خوام توسط asp کلاسیک به این وب سرویس متصل شده و اطلاعات لازم را بگیریم.
دوستان کسی هست تا بنده را راهنمایی که نه چطور می تونم توسط asp3 به این وب سرویس وصل بشم

تشکر از راهنماییتون

----------

